# Camping "El Torcal de Antequera"



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Anybody been to this site?
Our son is flying to Malaga to join us for 4 days in April, this site seems a great location for the parts of the region we would like to see.

I emailed the site in English and got no reply, so I've now attempted to Email in Spanish.
My spanish is rubbish so not got much faith in them understanding.  

Any advice would be more than welcome,
Steve.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

In my experience, campsites in Spain - and Portugal - are useless at responding to enquiries, even if the enquiry is on a web form on their website. Antequera is in a lovely area, and the Torcal is fascinating, but I doubt whether it gets too busy in April.

If you're in that area, be sure to go to the Garganta El Chorro and the nearby lakes.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
Havent been to the site but there is a translation website (free) that we used to contact a site in Portugal - www.babelfish.com, recommended by another MHF member, and we actually got a reply. Might be worth giving it a go
Pauline


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Chalky and Pauline. Will have a go at that translation site.
We are quite happy to take our chances, but as our van is only a 2 berth we are after a site with somewhere for our son to stay, and they have studio apartments that might be okay.
The area does look nice and we will certainly the El Chorro Chalky.
Thanks again.
Steve.


----------

